# Can a Male betta split it's tail fins with over flaring



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I have had my little guy Glost for about 5 or 6 weeks now.

Prrior to my going to pick up my grandkids at school today his tail fin was fine. When I got home anout 2 hours later I checked on him and his tail is split in several areas. He does seem to flare quite a bit. He is a very young Halfmoon and his tail is not huge yet. This does not look like fin rot.

So as soon as I noted this I cupped him and completely cleaned his tank with hot hot water and a bit of vinegar to disinfect in case something is going on.

He's back in his 5 gallon tank. I use Prime. Would it help if I used Stress coat?? I was a day or two late with his water change could this have been areason for this. 

I will try and get a picture of what his tail fin looks like later or tomorrow....Thanks


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

The best cure for a torn fin is clean water. Maintain water changes and the fins will heal quickly. 

I doubt they can tear from flaring, but they can certainly tear if their is anything pokey or spikey in the tank, such as plastic plants or decor. 

A good way to check the decor is to run a pantyhose over it. If the pantyhose snags, then you know his tail will.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_No fake plants or decor other then aquarium gravel. Does not look like fin rot at all but I did do a complete water change and some disinfection with vinegar just in case. Would it help if I put some Stress Coat in there?_

_He had a tear in his bottom fin when I got him which is almost all healed. I sure hope this isn't going to be a thing with him with tears and stuff. He's such a pretty thing....._


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

huh. I'm sorry, I can't comment on the Stresscoat, as I've never used it. I wonder what the heck he tore his fin on. :-?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Tomorrow I wil get my camera out and take some picture of the damge to the tail fin. He stretches that tailfin flaring, it's a sort of constant thing with him.

Thang goodness he is still eating and swimming happily. He's a pretty boy and it's to bad this had to happen to him...
I wonder if I should be doing more water changes and whether they should be full (100%) or a partial of 50%


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Bettas actually can "blow out" fins from flaring. Is he able to see his own reflection in the tank walls??? Check and make sure that all your plants and decor in his tank are smooth, betta fins can easily catch on anything rough or pokey. Stresscoat would be an awesome thing to add to his water, it greatly aids in fin regrowth. Just keep the water nice and clean to ward off any infection and he should be just fine =)


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Indyfishy. I think that may just be what happened. I have one live plant and aquarium gravel everything is smooth. How much of the stress coat should I add. I'll be doing more water changes this week. he's a young guy who likes to show off. 

I just added him to my avatar. The picture was taken when I got him home and he was still in his small little petSmart cup. He had a tear in his bottom fin, don't knw the proper name, luckily it's almost 100% healed and almost back to what it should look like. It's amazing how much they change in such a short time. Now I want a fancy halfmoon as Ghost probably will never have the finnage of what I covet. LOL


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like he's just been over flaring himself, can he see his reflection in the tank walls??? If he has a tank light, it might be best to keep it off for awhile until he gets out of this monster flaring phase lol. If his tank is brighter than the room around him, then he can see his reflection. My halfmoon flares at himself all day long too X_X. Read the directions carefully on the stresscoat bottle, they should tell you how much to add in =)


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Indyfishy. I just bought a new florescent bulb for his tank and it is brighter in the tank then the room I will try to lessen the light problem and maybe do something to the back and side like one of those clingabletank scenes. Another trip to Petco for me I guess. Wil read the Stresscoat bottle in the AM when I can think better. It's 2:25 AM here in NC and almost time for bed....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup used to do that all the time. it got to the point where i stopped freaking out when a betta ripped or bit their fins! why doesn't he have decor other than gravel? he may be flaring because he's scared of what may be there.

Cup did it so much, i gave up getting him to stop, and just kept his water clean all the time. x: he actually ended up with weak fins, because of all the ripping and healing. x:


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Other then this problem whiich started today Ghost seemed to be very happy and healthy in his tank. Funny half the time he doesn't seem to bed flaring at anything in particular. For now I am just going to take the approach of lots of good clean water. If it seems to get worse then I will QT him and try treating him with aquarium salt but I think lots of water changes might be the answer as I was maybe 2 days late in doing a change. Right now he seems very happy to have a super clean tank. I've never seen him tailbite so I don't think that is the proble. Will let all of you know how he's doing should see signs of healing in a couple of days


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Her is the picture of what Ghost's fins looked like when I got home from a 2 hours trip to pick kids up from school yesterday. The tail fin does not look bitten and I don't think it looks like fin rot either but I sure could be wrong_


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use just enough Stress Coat to cover the bottom of the cap for torn fins...but Stress Coat is my choice of water conditioner so it's not really needed for me.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

For torn fins stress coat dosage should be twice the amount as used for regular dechlorination. 2ml per gal. And it does help.

Edit: yea, it does look like he's nommed on his tail


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's tail biting, on Ghost. i can see where he chewed between some of the rays.

if you have any way to get tannins in, that'll help his fins heal up faster. .3. that's what i always used for Cup.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

I did collect some oak leaves from my sons yard today. Not sure if the are dried enough yet as they just fell from the trees but I will clean them good tomorrow and then throw some into Ghost's tank after I do a partial water change. Funny that in the 5 or so weeks that I have had him he would suddenly start tail biteing but I did change the bulb in his hood a few days ago to a florescent and it is lots brighter in the tank. Have turned off his hood light as of last night so I hope that helps too.


----------

